# black and white picture when connecting laptop to TV



## pookpookit (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I try to connect my LG laptop with s-video (7 pins) output to a sony television with rca input. i use windows vista.
The picture is black and white :sigh:
The cable is brand new. At first I thought the problem was I connected with a 4 pins cable instead of 7, but with the new cable (7 pins) it's still black and white.
What should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Most probably its an issue with a setting on the computer. Make sure its set to output TV to the S-video jack as NTSC.

It could also be drivers. Go to your manufacturers web site and see if there are updates for the video drivers for your laptop.

good luck.


----------

